# T.S.S Transylvania 2



## McCutcheon (Aug 28, 2012)

Greetings sea folk, I am looking for as much info on the T.S.S. Transylvania (anchor line) prior to it's commissioning as a troop transport during WW2 and meeting a murky grave of the West Coast of Eire. My Grandfather sailed on her for many years Robert Bruce McCutcheon (mhicUsdein) and was a "Utility man" on board.
The trail runs cold there. I am would like some incite as to what a "Utility man" on the Anchor line meant? Janitor? I have the alien manifest from NYC on the last voyage, I just would like more insight.
He was listed as Race Scottish,Nationality British ,Engaged out of Glasgow, Arriving in listed as a 10 Mar. 1939. Listed as Part of the crew.

Any incite and or information welcome.
Thank you.


----------

